# New Genus name for Jewel Cichlids!!!



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Anton Lamboj just announced on Facebook that the first phase of the revision of Genus _Hemichromis _has been published. The new Genus name for the Red/Forest type Jewels is _Rubricatochromis_. He expects the next phase to be an analysis of the species in this Genus.

The "Five Spot Jewels", the large predatory species, are the remaining members of _Hemichromis_. The paper also verifies the validity of the species _H. angolensis_.

The paper was published in Hydrobiologia. Stephan Koblmüller was the co-author.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Researchers revise the African cichlid genus 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠, splitting the known species with the creation of a new genus 𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠, and revalidating 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑎𝑛𝑔𝑜𝑙𝑒𝑛𝑠𝑖𝑠.
Paywall - https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10750-022-05060-y
𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 cichlids (Jewel cichlids) are popular fish in the aquarium hobby and the number of species is still a matter of debate with their phylogenetic relationships largely unknown. Several undescribed species are available in the hobby, often imported by dedicated hobbyists who arrange collection trips to West Africa themselves.
Please note, the below 𝗹𝗶𝘀𝘁 𝗶𝘀 𝗻𝗼𝘁 𝗮𝗻 𝗲𝘅𝗵𝗮𝘂𝘀𝘁𝗶𝘃𝗲 𝗹𝗶𝘀𝘁 𝗼𝗳 𝘁𝗵𝗲 𝗻𝗲𝘄 𝗽𝗹𝗮𝗰𝗲𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁𝘀 (I'll update the post as I get more info) -
The following species remain in 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 -
𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑒𝑙𝑜𝑛𝑔𝑎𝑡𝑢𝑠
𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑎𝑛𝑔𝑜𝑙𝑒𝑛𝑠𝑖𝑠
𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑐𝑎𝑚𝑒𝑟𝑜𝑢𝑛𝑒𝑛𝑠𝑖𝑠
𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑓𝑎𝑠𝑐𝑖𝑎𝑡𝑢𝑠
The following species are moved to 𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠, (formerly 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠) -
𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑐𝑟𝑖𝑠𝑡𝑎𝑡𝑢𝑠
𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑠𝑡𝑒𝑙𝑙𝑖𝑓𝑒𝑟
𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑠𝑝. 'Gabon'
𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑐𝑒𝑟𝑎𝑠𝑜𝑔𝑎𝑠𝑡𝑒𝑟
𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑙𝑒𝑡𝑜𝑢𝑟𝑛𝑒𝑢𝑥𝑖
𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑠𝑝. 'Guinea 1'
𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑠𝑝. 'Guinea 2'
𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑔𝑢𝑡𝑡𝑎𝑡𝑢𝑠
𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑠𝑡𝑒𝑙𝑙𝑖𝑓𝑒𝑟
𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑐𝑒𝑟𝑎𝑠𝑜𝑔𝑎𝑠𝑡𝑒𝑟
𝗥𝗲𝘀𝗲𝗮𝗿𝗰𝗵 𝗧𝗶𝘁𝗹𝗲
Molecular phylogeny and taxonomic revision of the cichlid genus 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 (Teleostei, Cichliformes, Cichlidae), with description of a new genus and revalidation of 𝐻. 𝑎𝑛𝑔𝑜𝑙𝑒𝑛𝑠𝑖𝑠
𝗖𝗶𝘁𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻
Lamboj, A., Koblmüller, S. Molecular phylogeny and taxonomic revision of the cichlid genus 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 (Teleostei, Cichliformes, Cichlidae), with description of a new genus and revalidation of 𝐻. 𝑎𝑛𝑔𝑜𝑙𝑒𝑛𝑠𝑖𝑠. Hydrobiologia (2022). https://doi.org/10.1007/s10750-022-05060-y
𝗔𝗯𝘀𝘁𝗿𝗮𝗰𝘁
The tribe Hemichromini is an early diverging, mainly Central and West African lineage within the species-rich African cichlid fishes (Cichliformes, Cichlidae) including two genera, 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 Peters 1858 and the monotypic 𝐴𝑛𝑜𝑚𝑎𝑙𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 Greenwood 1985.
Though many of the species are popular aquarium fish, the number of hemichromine species is still a matter of debate with their phylogenetic relationships largely unknown. Based on DNA sequence data of two mitochondrial and two nuclear genes, we present the first comprehensive phylogeny of the Hemichromini. Using an integrative approach based on these DNA sequences data, morphometrics, meristics, and a qualitative assessment of body coloration, we revise the genus 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 and discuss intrageneric relationships.
Two major groups within the genus 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 that diverged roughly 6–12 MYA are recognized, of which the first one represents 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 𝑠𝑒𝑛𝑠𝑢 𝑠𝑡𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑡𝑜, for the second one a new genus, 𝑅𝑢𝑏𝑟𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑜𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠, is described. Diversification with these two main groups started about 3–6 MYA, with different trajectories of colonization in the two groups. 𝐻𝑒𝑚𝑖𝑐ℎ𝑟𝑜𝑚𝑖𝑠 populations from the most southern (Cuanza, Zambezi, and Okavango) part of the genus’ distribution range constitute a well-supported clade distinct from all other members of Hemichromis, for which the taxon 𝐻. 𝑎𝑛𝑔𝑜𝑙𝑒𝑛𝑠𝑖𝑠 Steindachner, 1865 is confirmed.


----------

